# Worried Student.



## Craw (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm new and this is my first post and I need some insight.

 I am currently in EMT-Basic school and I am doing really well. I have passed all my exams with flying colors, But the main thing I'm worried about is that I haven't learned anything. I am hoping it's just a phase I'm going through. Can anyone tell me if everything falls into place as you work more in the field.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Why do you say you haven't learned anything?


----------



## Craw (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know how to explain it. It is more the medical aspect I do good in my assessments but I have trouble with remembering the sign and symptoms for the emergencies and identifying what is wrong with the patient.


----------



## Andes101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Seems to me like your just memorizing information instead of learning it , i use to do that in highschool for classes i didnt like


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

Andes101 said:


> Seems to me like your just memorizing information instead of learning it , i use to do that in highschool for classes i didnt like



That's a pretty negative post from a new person. The fact that the OP came here to ask shows that they are interested. 

There's not a whole lot to learn in EMT-B. Personally I found it much easier to understand and remember symptoms to thinks during paramedic school from the simple fact that I understood the patho behind what was going on rather than monkey see x, x, x, x, do y, y, y, y.

OP. You're over thinking it, if you are doing well on your exams I'd be willing to bet that you are learning more than you would think.


----------



## Andes101 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That's a pretty negative post from a new person. The fact that the OP came here to ask shows that they are interested.
> 
> There's not a whole lot to learn in EMT-B. Personally I found it much easier to understand and remember symptoms to thinks during paramedic school from the simple fact that I understood the patho behind what was going on rather than monkey see x, x, x, x, do y, y, y, y.
> 
> OP. You're over thinking it, if you are doing well on your exams I'd be willing to bet that you are learning more than you would think.



I agree with this and im sorry if my post sounded negative it wasnt meant to be i was trying to give an example of when i felt like that , but in the OP's case i doubht that was the case because he seemed pretty happy about passing his exams , best of luck to him!


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2011)

If you're doing well in the exams, maybe the course is too easy? Sometimes the material isn't challenging enough and then you get bored. Consider looking for other things to help you augment you're learning. Ask other paramedics for scenarios that may prove challenging so that instead of just memorizing, you get a critical thinking aspect. Pathophysiology will help you if you strive to go further in EMS or any medical field.


----------



## Martyn (Dec 3, 2011)

Quick question, how far into your course are you? At the beginning it does seem a little overwhelming and the 'I'm not learning anything' syndrome can kick in. As was said above if you are doing well in your assessments then you are learning something. If you are at the beginning of your course then as you get towards the end of the course, yes, everything does seem to fall into place...above all STICK AT IT, it does get easier.


----------



## Craw (Dec 3, 2011)

I am actually going into my final week. For the most part i know how to treat the patient but identifying the problem is tricky for me.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 3, 2011)

It'll get easier once you get out into the field. Pass all your exams then you can go back an read your book if you feel that you need to cover info that you're less confident about. I felt the same way when I got out of school. I still find it neccessary to read over info in my book occasionally.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> It'll get easier once you get out into the field. Pass all your exams then you can go back an read your book if you feel that you need to cover info that you're less confident about. I felt the same way when I got out of school. I still find it neccessary to read over info in my book occasionally.



The only thing I will say to this is don't limit yourself to the EMT book. It really doesn't have that much info. Extend your education, don't constantly rehash what you've already studied.


----------



## Craw (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone everythin yall have told me makes me feel less worried.


----------



## rescue13 (Dec 4, 2011)

Glasgow trauma scale, pediatric trauma scale, how the hell do you remember this stuff??? Ugggg!!!


----------



## rescue13 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh and raw trauma scale!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

First of all, it's Glasgow Coma Score.    As for the others, I've never used them clinically.  In my opinion, they aren't worth much except for retrospective review of charts and even then the Abbreviated Injury Scale (AIS) is so much more useful.


----------



## rescue13 (Dec 5, 2011)

The AIS was originally designed to stratify victims of motor vehicle crashes. On its own it's not designed to provide any outcome prediction. That is exactly what the Glasgow coma scale was designed to do when you convert it to trauma.


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 9, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way and I do not intend for this to be mean but just take it at face value. EMT-B is a license to learn, unfortunately Mc Donald's probably trains most of their employes better than what you are getting in school. Depending on where your at, a 'B' patch is somewhere along the lines of 100-150 hours(ish) in most programs. It is nothing more than first aid on steroids, and enough knowledge to help out a more experienced provider. When you get your first job in EMS if that is what your goal is, your agency should put you through more training, and hopefully pair you up with a experienced EMT partner if not one at the experienced medic level. You will learn more in the field than you will sitting in the classroom. Keep at it, you will learn as you go along, you will make mistakes, learn from them, ask questions (at the appropriate time), be a patient advocate, and above all primum non nocere (do no harm).

FF


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

> The AIS was originally designed to stratify victims of motor vehicle crashes. On its own it's not designed to provide any outcome prediction.



Yup.  I know this all too well and that's exactly what I said.


----------



## Rightroad (Dec 12, 2011)

Craw said:


> Hey everyone I'm new and this is my first post and I need some insight.
> 
> I am currently in EMT-Basic school and I am doing really well. I have passed all my exams with flying colors, But the main thing I'm worried about is that I haven't learned anything. I am hoping it's just a phase I'm going through. Can anyone tell me if everything falls into place as you work more in the field.



I just finished my EMT class 3 months ago and i felt just as you did. Towards the end of the course you will start to see everything come together, you will understand what you are doing and why. you will also learn during clinical rotations(after about 3 or 4). If you want to Pm me a question about out a scenario feel free.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 16, 2011)

Study the material. You have a textbook, probably access to Internet at school, use ur resources. How much u do or donot learn Is entirely up to you!


----------



## Craw (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Everyone Im glad too tell yall that I passed the NREMT, And I am going to continue reviewing and try to absorb all that I can


----------



## FlamingFirefox (Dec 17, 2011)

Well Congratulations! you really gotta know your stuff to pass the NR,now dont stop there,keep learning,keep reading books or heck go for paramedic,now if paramedic is not for you,just be a well educated EMT. EMT basic is only going to teach you the basics to save someones life,now just start adding some education to that,for example take anatomy and physiology,EKG and phlebotomy,plus theres an ACLS book for EMTs,so you can know what is going on,even though some things in ACLS are not on the emts scope of practice,atleast you know whats going on.


----------



## Craw (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks. My next step is to go on to Emt Advanced. I really excited for what is to come.


----------



## pa132399 (Dec 17, 2011)

Good for you. Congrats on passing nr means you have to of learned something. And on to the advanced level if your heart is truly in thus field I would suggest going for medic. Im in medic school now. Its tough but I love this field so its makes it easier for me to learn. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Medic2b1623 (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was in Paramedic class and I felt that the instructor wasn't coming across well with the material or maybe he breezed through the material I would "GOOGLE" things to read up on the information. I did that quite a bit and it does help. Good luck!


----------

